# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Problme pool d'application

## lucasB63

Bonjour , depuis une semaine , mes sites hbergs sur IIS 7.5 et sous windows 2008r2 ne fonctionne plus .
En effet lorsque je vais via mon navigateur sur un de mes sites internet jobtiens le message d'erreur 503 service unvailable et quand sur mon serveur je regarde les vnement je vois un message d'erreur .

Un processus servant le pool d'applications '' s'est arrt de faon inattendue. L'identificateur de processus tait '3280'. Le code de sortie du processus tait '0xfffffffe'.

J'ai cherch sur plusieurs forum mais je n'est trouv aucune solution. Merci  tout ceux qui s'intresseront  mon problme .

----------


## suchiwa

Bonjour,

Parles moi des sites web, combien en gres tu ?
combien d'application pool utilises tu ?
Architectures 32 ou 64 bits ?
Dernier gros changement avant l'erreur 503 ?

Vincent

----------

